# URGENT help request - Eheim Professional 3 - 2075



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Please help - was cleaning my filter, and when it would not create a vacuum to draw in the tank water - I disconnected the adapter valve and found the "7428728 Floater complete" sitting loose. - see parts diagram in link

Eheim Parts - 2075 - ULTRA G 160

Can you please advise where this fits so I can re-assemble.

Going out of town in a few hours for a week, so matter is somewhat urgent!

Many Thanks


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello,
from the diagram I think it goes inside this::
7428718Adapter Valve
good luck


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Can NOT see anyplace that it will fit &#55357;&#56866;


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

See if this video helps about 8:45 :


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Ended up buying a new Fluval 406 as I had to have something running while I was out of town. Will likely put the Eheim up for sale once I have it fixed and usuable.
Thanks for the replies!


----------

